# Cruze RS Package release



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

I placed a preliminary order for a 1LT. Currently it is on hold because the RS package has not been released. Does anyone know when it might be released?


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

i havent heard anything about that. as far as i know the rs package was released the same time as the car. have you tried asking other dealerships if theyre having this same problem too?


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks cruze-control. I have tried 3 dealership so far. It seems like the same story at each one. I have some other dealers that have called and I plan on checking with them. Maybe they'll give me a different story, but I doubt it.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

*i ordered a cruze with RS package too*

alsmost 2 weeks ago and the car is just sitting in the order bank , i was told they are not building cruzes with the rs packeage yet i contacted chevrolet to see if someone can find out when they will start building cruzes with the RS packeage if i find out anything ill post it on here . by the way i was really impressed with the cruze i ordered one that day .


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

if anyone gets any info lets try to update this thread. i'll try and see if i can get any additional info about the delay for the rs package.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

It really looks like the Chevrolet dealers don't know too much about the car. cruze_2011 pointed out in another thread how fog lights are only supposed to be available on rs package Cruze's but he saw 8-9 non rs package Cruze's on a dealership lot with fog lights and all the dealership could say was they're not supposed to come with those.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

well i contacted chevrolet ealier this week to find out when they plan aon releasing the RS package for production .......and guess what the guy contacted me and basically said there was no information as to when the RS package would be available . iam thinking we need to get ahold of regional manager maybe he or she can find out whats going on ....


----------



## GoneCruze-in (Sep 19, 2010)

I have on order a Cruze 1LT with the RS package from the dealership that I work for. The General Manager told me that the RS package is on constraint for "about another four weeks" and that he's "guessing that the car will come in sometime in late December, possibly even early January." So, for all you guys that either have ordered or are going to order the RS package, take that for what it's worth. I wouldn't expect to see your cars until close to the new year.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

Do we have any pictures or details what the RS package will detail? 

Why aren't you guys just getting a stand alone Cruze if it is going to take that long to get one? I don't think I could wait.


----------



## GoneCruze-in (Sep 19, 2010)

The RS package includes unique fascias, rocker moldings, rear spoiler, foglamps and a uplevel instrument cluster. Of course, RS badging as well.


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

*RS*

I saw the RS package on Chevy's site. To get exactly what I want and because I like the Cruze so much, I'll wait. It's a sharp looking little car and I plan on keeping it for a while. It's important to get it just right.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats the way i feel too i really like the car but the RS package just gives it that extra sporty look ... so i can wait to get the car i really want to.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

GoneCruze-in said:


> I have on order a Cruze 1LT with the RS package from the dealership that I work for. The General Manager told me that the RS package is on constraint for "about another four weeks" and that he's "guessing that the car will come in sometime in late December, possibly even early January." So, for all you guys that either have ordered or are going to order the RS package, take that for what it's worth. I wouldn't expect to see your cars until close to the new year.



Any word on a SS package?  Can you ask your manager about it. I wouldn't mind waiting for an RS and even more for an SS. Too bad its taking too long. It would've been a nice christmas present for myself.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

SS Package would be awesome! I suspect they will save it for cars like the Camaro.


----------



## JC_Cruze (Oct 30, 2010)

I just placed my order last Thursday for a black LTZ with black leather and every option including the RS package. My saleman called today to tell me the bad news about the hold on orders with the RS package. 
I'm not a patient guy, but the RS trim adds so much to the look that I'm going to wait it out and get the car the way I want it. It will make it all that more special when it does come in. I can't wait (but I'll have to)!!


----------



## GM_seller (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry folks, no SS package on the Cruze. It looks like next to come down the pipe line will be a '5 door' model. Very stylish. Got our sneak peek at the GM Chevrolet Cruze Launch convention here in Atlantic Canada. But shh, you didn't hear it from me!


----------



## JC_Cruze (Oct 30, 2010)

GM_seller said:


> Sorry folks, no SS package on the Cruze. It looks like next to come down the pipe line will be a '5 door' model. Very stylish. Got our sneak peek at the GM Chevrolet Cruze Launch convention here in Atlantic Canada. But shh, you didn't hear it from me!


So what's the official word on the RS Package hold? How much time will this add to my order?


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

GM_seller said:


> Sorry folks, no SS package on the Cruze. It looks like next to come down the pipe line will be a '5 door' model. Very stylish. Got our sneak peek at the GM Chevrolet Cruze Launch convention here in Atlantic Canada. But shh, you didn't hear it from me!


dont worry. we wont tell anyone. so whats your name and which dealership do you work for again? hahahaha.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i got a call from my sales lady this morning saying chevrolet accepted my cruze order with the RS package she said we should see a build date soon great!!!!!!!


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

*Goal for this week*

Well, I guess I know what I'll be doing this week. My salesman hasn't called me to let me know about the release. I guess I'll have to call him! The prize is in sight.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

if you havent heard from your sales person give them a call they may be waiting to give you a build date before they call you . I know everybody whos got a cruze with the RS package on order are anxious for them to be built , the way i see it the cruze w/ RS package is well worth the wait ..........


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

hey guys. make sure you are sitting down when you click the link.  they just started production of the rs package! 

GM starts production of 2011 Chevrolet Cruze with RS package - 4wheelsnews.com


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Good information!


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

sounds like GM did the right thing by not building them till the RS package issues were worked out this great news !


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

I talked to my salesman Monday and he said he would check the information. If everything was in order he would order it on Wednesday.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

I know that the waiting is like Christmas morning when getting to those presents..

8 weeks and waiting...


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Another Cruze Web site - Same topic FYI*

What is wrong with the RS package on the Cruze - Chevrolet Cruze Forum Same topic regarding the RS option package. This is certainly frustrating for everyone awaiting the delivery of their RS equipped Cruze. BUT, having the cars delivered without defects is a* must *these days!


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not sure what the problem was with the RS package. I just checked the Chevy: Track Your Order website and mine has been queued for production!


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

mine was queued for production on november 5th and its still sitting there with no build date so who nkows when its going to get built ......


----------



## MikeyCruze (Oct 28, 2010)

Will there be a limited build number of the RS package?

Will there be an RS appearance addition package I can order as I already have my Cruze?


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

rs package will not be a limited number run. also the rs package is just purely cosmetic. if i remember correctly there are no performance mods so you should be able to buy the parts separately for your cruze.


----------



## AF_mike (Oct 6, 2010)

Imagine the bragging rights if you had the first Cruze RS from the production line!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

AF_mike said:


> Imagine the *bragging* rights if you had the first Cruze RS from the production line!!


...as well as the multitude of bugs, problems, and 'first car' gotcha's!

..._never_ buy cars made on Mondays, after holidays, during Union strikes, or initial runs (ha,ha)


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...as well as the multitude of bugs, problems, and 'first car' gotcha's!
> 
> ..._never_ buy cars made on Mondays, after holidays, during Union strikes, or initial runs (ha,ha)


that last line made me laugh. reminds of the 15 gm employees caught smoking pot and drinking alcohol everyday during their lunch breaks. hopefully the people that are building the cruze rs package arent the same as those guys.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sorry, you can't blame *GM* on that _feux paus_, those were *Chrysler* employees (ha,ha).


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...sorry, you can't blame *GM* on that _feux paus_, those were *Chrysler* employees (ha,ha).


 yeah those were chrysler employees lol


----------



## CRUZE (Nov 24, 2010)

I love the RS package. It always makes Chevrolet Cars look so cool.


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome! I can't wait for my Cruze!


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

jaygeo1 said:


> What is wrong with the RS package on the Cruze - Chevrolet Cruze Forum Same topic regarding the RS option package. This is certainly frustrating for everyone awaiting the delivery of their RS equipped Cruze. BUT, having the cars delivered without defects is a* must *these days!


*Update*...our Cruze LTZ RS order was placed on *9/21/2010* and the latest factory data calls for our car to begin assembly on *Monday 11/29/2010.* Those of us awaiting our RS equipped Cruze could post the order date and then update to the delivery.....then take those photo's for the forum!


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

My Cruze RS order was placed on 10/19.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hopefully we will get our cruze's built this next week. _Best Wishes_.


----------



## CRUZE (Nov 24, 2010)

We better see pics when you guys get your new Cruze RS!


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*ASAP with the pics!*

Cruze, I_ promise_ to post the pics* ASAP.*  *Keep Cruze'en*


----------



## RS_Cruze (Nov 29, 2010)

*Order Of My RS*

I ordered my Taupe Gray Cruze 2LT with the Jet/Brick Leather on the 12th of november and is already QUEUED for production. Looking forward to my new Cruze RS. Hopefully these weeks go by quick I am very impatient.


----------



## CRUZE (Nov 24, 2010)

jaygeo1 said:


> Cruze, I_ promise_ to post the pics* ASAP.*  *Keep Cruze'en*


Can't wait to see them!


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

mine was ordered on october 10th black granit/jetblackand brick leather hope it gets here soon


----------



## AmBullDog (Nov 2, 2010)

I placed my order for a LT w/rs package, imperial blue metallic, jet black cloth in late September. I got on the day before thanksgiving. I love it!


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

so how many people are still waiting for their cars to arrive? good thing the rs' are starting to finally come in.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*This is a HOT post!*

With over_* 2,000> Reads*_ it looks like there are* ALOT* of people waiting for or considering an RS!


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Our Cruze is built!*

Just received notice that our Cruze LTZ* RS* has been built and getting ready to ship. The RS's are rolling off the line.....the color is *taupe grey* *metallic*. Best wishes for the_ light color RS_ orders..hopefully this problem gets sorted out fast.


----------



## CruzinAround (Dec 4, 2010)

For those of you who got the RS with LTZ, you got shafted in a way. You still had to pay the $695 for the package which includes the uplevel IP, but the LTZ already had that, so you paid twice for one thing. Not saying the RS package isn'ts still worth it based on outside looks alone. But it stinks Chevy wouldn't do something different/extra for LTZ RS


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Up Level Instrument cluster LTZ vs. RS*

It's my understanding that the LTZ package adds chrome trim rings around the guage bezels. The RS adds opaque bezel housings that lets the blue lighting show through the sides.


----------



## CruzinAround (Dec 4, 2010)

I know the RS adds both, but I thought the LTZ had both already...I may be wrong. I tried to find specific details about the "uplevel IP" but all I could find was chrome trim. Either way RS = Win.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Racer 114....where are you???? - help*

*Racer 114* can help us sort this out as he has the LTZ.


----------



## laurencush (Dec 5, 2010)

*Kind of an RS*

I just got a new Black 2LT Cruze and added fog lamps and the fin in the back so I didn't have to wait for the RS package. I know that it isn't the same, but I am not that picky! Really excited to see the finished product later this week.


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, I'm still waiting for word that mine has been produced. My salesman was supposed to send a fax to my bank friday with the VIN and the date of estimated delivery. I called Friday but no word yet. I'll call again Monday. I can't wait!! Mine will be Red with the Jet Black/Red cloth, (1LT). I've that the due date is 12/22.


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, well, well. Look what I found about my RS.
*10/19/2010* - (1100) Order Placed at Dealership Order passed GM edit tables but dealers has not received allocation to place order
*10/19/2010* - (1102) Order Entered via Web
*11/04/2010* - (2000) Order Accepted by GM Dealer used allocation to place order into production
*11/04/2010* - (2500) Order Preferenced Order pulled to the production system
*11/04/2010* - (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
*11/11/2010* - (3100) Order available to sequence.
*11/11/2010* - (3300) Order Scheduled for Production Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle
*11/20/2010* - (3100) Order available to sequence.
*11/29/2010* - (3400) Order Broadcast (Internal Plant Paperwork Order Produced) Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together

Here it comes!!!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ah the goold ol' 3400 code. well good luck bud, i hope it gets here in the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*The tracking numbers to the finish line...*

Congrats on your order. Our's is posting the following tracking codes....should be home early this week. 

*11/24/2010* - (3400) Order Broadcast (Internal Plant Paperwork Order Produced) Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together
*12/02/2010* - (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping.
*12/02/2010* - (4000) Vehicle available to ship
*12/02/2010* - (4150) Invoiced (Order is invoiced to the dealer)
*12/02/2010* - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by Truck, Rail or transfer to vendor
*12/03/2010* - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by Truck, Rail or transfer to vendor


----------



## RS_Cruze (Nov 29, 2010)

*When is my car done?*

How long does it take for the car to be completed from this stage? (3300) Order Scheduled for Production Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Who's LTZ is this


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Niiiice! Congrats. I'm going to talk to my salesman in the am. The cruze is on the train and it should be here on the 19th. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## jeremy (Dec 15, 2010)

mkenc, I'm excited for you that you are getting your cruze on the 19th! Please do us all a favor here and post some pics that include the rs package detail?


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooray!!!! etc...... I got the Cruze RS yesterday. What a beautiful car! Thank you Chevy. I'll post some pics or maybe even a video. This has been well worth the wait.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

Sweet. question: On the dash that material around the vents and door, is it cloth or leather?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

trol said:


> Sweet. question: On the dash that material around the vents and door, is it cloth or leather?


...it's leather on our LTZ with "Cocoa/neutral" color scheme.


----------



## cruzetroy (Dec 14, 2010)

The nuetral and darker brown is a leather like material where as the black on black is a cloth material that scares me a little. The LTZ I test drove had the nuetral leather material and I didn't now that I was getting the clost accents until I took ownership of the vehicle. 

I'm worried about my kids bookbag zippers snagging it and I am definitely worried about keeping lint and dirt off of it.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree with the concern. I have the 2LT in all black. Doesn't make sense that the solid colors have cloth on the dash and the two tone ones seem to get leather?


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

I understand the concern but it is or it seems to very unique. I love it. My interior is the black with the brick accent. It really matches well with the crystal red metalic. I love my car. It's snowing today so I plan on taking some photos tomorrow. I have had alot of possitive comments about the car. I'm a lucky man.


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Here she is! I hope you enjoy.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice for sure..What I don't understand is why Chevy would do the cloth black/brick interior with the crystal red exterior but not the black/brick leather interior with the same exterior color?  
The Crystal Red was our first choice in exterior colors. But when our dealer tried to order it with the black/brick leather,it was rejected by the computer. So GoldMist it was with the black/brick leather and we've heard that our target production date is 1/4/11. With that and delivery to Minnesota, it'll almost be 17weeks of waiting since our order..If there's not anymore delays..


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know why some manufactures hold on to certain combinations of thier product. It's just some kind of control issue. That's the only thing I can figure out. I know the wait is painful. In my case I felt it was well worth it! I love my Cruze. I'm sure you will too. Don't forget to post some pics when you get it. You know you can track your car on camarotracking.com.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah the wait should be worth it..I've been using the Connects | GM vehicle order tracking as seen in earlier post. 

As of 12/8, I've been sitting here: (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
Again 1/4/10 is *suppose* to be the big B-Day of the car..


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

camarotracking.com is a better site. Try it you'll like it.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I used the camaro tracking website too and it was really cool. I knew before my dealer did that the vehicle was on the lot. I was crack addicted to it, I would check it a couple times a day for no good reason.

I ordered the Imperial Blue with the Black/Brick interior and I am pretty pleased with it. I wasnt sure if the color combo would play well, but I dig it.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/members/324-tsuracing-albums-my-cruze-ltz-rs.html


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice ride!


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

My build date is Jan 3 wondering when will arrive in Toronto dealership


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

I have been waiting since oct 18 when I purchased the rs cruze never thought that this would happen but stuck Now until Jan 18 if not here I will cancel and find another car lol enough bull crap from gm


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

It ain't no lambo lmao


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

*11/11/2010* - (1100) Order Placed at Dealership Order passed GM edit tables but dealers has not received allocation to place order
*11/11/2010* - (1102) Order Entered via Web
*11/15/2010* - (2000) Order Accepted by GM Dealer used allocation to place order into production
*11/16/2010* - (2500) Order Preferenced Order pulled to the production system
*11/16/2010* - (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
*11/18/2010* - (3100) Order available to sequence.
*11/20/2010* - (3300) Order Scheduled for Production Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle
*11/24/2010* - (3400) Order Broadcast (Internal Plant Paperwork Order Produced) Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together
*12/02/2010* - (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. (Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates. No further updates available at this time.)
*12/02/2010* - (4000) Vehicle available to ship
*12/02/2010* - (4150) Invoiced (Order is invoiced to the dealer)
*12/02/2010* - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by Truck, Rail or transfer to vendor
*12/03/2010* - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by Truck, Rail or transfer to vendor
*12/10/2010* - (4200) Shipped (Vehicle is shipped to the dealer or point of delivery)
*12/14/2010* - (6000) Delivered To Customer or dealer has completed customer paperwork
*12/14/2010* - (6010) Delivered and final paperwork assigned
*12/13/2010* - (5000) Delivered To Dealer

I placed my order on 11/3/10 at the dealer. Here is the cadence for how everything actually went down. Basically it took avout 12 days aftr the car was born to get to me. You might have to add a day or two for customs, but it should be soon! Patience, it will be worth it.


----------



## Zild (Jan 5, 2011)

*to order or not to order*

Hi all,
new member here. I'm not a Cruze owner yet.....been watching and waiting and reading this forum. It looks like the only way to get the RS package is to order from the factory? (I was actually told by a dealer in Monroe that the RS wasn't coming out until 2012 LOL).

I was wondering if anybody could tell me how long the wait is to receive the car? I know a lot of you guys waited 6-8 weeks (or more) but I'm wondering if it still takes that long or if they are getting caught up on production and maybe the wait is less now. My friend works at the Toledo plant making the transmissions. I know they've been CRANKING them out to keep up with the demand for the Cruze (and Malibu, I think, has the same trans.)

I figure I could call a dealer but probably won't get a straight answer.
So, anyway, if anyone out there has ordered one in the last 1-2 weeks, what is the wait period?

Been looking at the Cruze for almost 3 months now 
1LT w/ RS.....no RS....no deal.


Congrats to all who are enjoying their Cruze!!!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

There are a few RS equipped models at the dealers but not too many yet.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

If you have to order an RS model you're going to wait 6-8 weeks still


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

I am from Toronto called my dealership about my cruze lt2 rs and was to be built jan3 now he tells me jan17 then now feb 7 wow what happened now gm I purchased the car oct18 too many problems very afraid will most likely cancel order and get a used car for the moment


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you been tracking your own order? Even though my salesman was pretty helpful most of the time, I quickly figured out that I was far more up to date on the status of my order than the dealership was. In fact I told him that my RS was either on the load that arrived that morning or would be there very very soon. I got a call a couple hours later asking when I wanted to pick up my Cruze. your order number is a six digit alpha-numeric code that you can use on Connects | GM vehicle order tracking to watch your vehicle progress through its build process.
If you have been tracking it, what is the status code it is currently at?


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

I live in Canada that tracking site asks me what state does not apply to canadians which is very frustrating nuts I tell u I understand for the people waiting for a camero or a special order but this car has been out for 2 years in urope already what's the deal


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

just because it's out in europe is not relevant to your order...
your order is dependant on the plant's manufacturing capablities and how they produce certain models..the RS being one that started later...

just relax...you might be better off..missing the snow..reduces the risk of damaging your new car..ie.. accidents, chips etc...

p.s. the delays in your car...and the changing manufacturing dates might indicate that they are having supplier delays..just a hunch..or the dealer misinformed you or he was mininformed..but i doubt this....sounds like a plant delay of some sort..


----------



## Bailyshangout (Jan 8, 2011)

Just picked up a crystal red LT1 with RS package from dealer stock last night. I had the dealer search local inventory for the RS package. They found 2 available in southern Wisconsin and others in MI and Il. Build date on the car is December 8th. The dealer said the RS package shortage was due to problems with a supply vendor. We also own a 2010 Civic Ex and the Cruze appears to be step up on the civic in just about all areas.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bailyshangout said:


> We also own a 2010 Civic Ex and the Cruze appears to be step up on the civic in just about all areas.


 
This makes me giddy and warm inside


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations Baileyshangout, I hope you love yours like I do mine. It's a sweet ride. I have no complaints and I don't expect to have any.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

kinda wish i would have ordered mine now. but i didnt want to wait.


----------



## KretzJ (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey all, new member here...

Just picked up our Crystal Red LTZ/RS last night (Friday). While the car was in transit from the factory our dealer allowed us to drive a Crystal Red LTZ minus the RS... I'm glad I waited to get this one... the RS package makes a great looking car even better.

-jk


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Very cool JK. Post some pics and we will check it out. Welcome to the asylum.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Question for the fellow members..How far am I from our car being built if it's in this stage?
01/08/2011 - (3300) Order Scheduled for Production Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle

I'm currently at 15weeks/1day of waiting since we ordered via the dealer & the little lady is getting antsy..

Thanks to all who answer..


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Per post 80 in this thread - 
I hit 3300 on 11/20/10 and took delivery on 12/14. Thanksgiving was in there slowing things down, so hopefully you will have it in the garage in 3 weeks. Man that seems like a long time! Though it doesnt really get exciting until you see that the car has been built. Hopefully it will be built within 10 days or so.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

My dealer is getting excited too. My car is going to be a nice example of a fully optioned car to them as they've only been getting in LS , LT and 1 LTZ units in so far.

Plus I'm getting tint and the clear bra done on the front,rear bumper,mirrors and under the door handles(cup area under handles). Plus a few other accessories done..


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

How can I track my rs if I live in canada


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone outhere


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...there don't seem to be many (any?) Canadian dealership personnel posting yet, so it might be awhile before someone in Canada posts with an answer as to how _they_ tracked _their_ car.


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

Is this a Canadian site or American site


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

***Update***

Just found out 1/15 that our car is 'Hard Scheduled' to be built on 1/24 per our salesman & the plant production control office. So basically 1week and a few more hours to go until the big day. Hopefully no weird quirks come along before then..


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

66 days still waiting for that rs


----------



## nickatjvill48 (Jan 10, 2011)

we have had our cruze for a week now. they found us a black with the sport red interior RS so we said SOLD


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

nickatjvill48 said:


> we have had our cruze for a week now. they found us a black with the sport red interior RS so we said SOLD


...just curious, but did you (or the dealership) cancel your original order, or is it still "in" the schedule?


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

**UPDATE**

GoldenRS is homebound after waiting since Sept.24th..

01/24/2011 - (3400) Order Broadcast (Internal Plant Paperwork Order Produced) Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together
01/27/2011 - (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. (Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates. No further updates available at this time.)
01/27/2011 - (4000) Vehicle available to ship
01/27/2011 - (4150) Invoiced (Order is invoiced to the dealer)
01/27/2011 - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by Truck, Rail or transfer to vendor

Will post pics up when we take delivery..


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

Called my dealer and rs is getting built feb 7 and is on schedule will receive it feb 17 or 18 or 19 it's almost here wow getting exited now 3 weeks to go by the time I receive it will be a total of 4 months waiting they better make me happy lol


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW,

I literally walked into a dealer last week, told them i want a black LTZ RS black on black interior, they had it for me in 5 days including a weekend.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

zimmer.rich said:


> WOW,
> 
> I literally walked into a dealer last week, told them i want a black LTZ RS black on black interior, they had it for me in 5 days including a weekend.


The issues to allot of the other delays were due the _light colors_ when you ordered the RS package..That mystery of the light color RS delay hasn't been found out by my dealer as of yet. But I'm _only_ a day or so from ours arriving to the dealer & the goodies to be put on..


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

zimmer.rich said:


> WOW,
> 
> I literally walked into a dealer last week, told them i want a black LTZ RS black on black interior, they had it for me in 5 days including a weekend.


Picking up my black LTZ RS w/ black interior tomorrow. My local dealer had one with the sunroof. Could not find one without the sunroof so I finally decided to take the one they have.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

robertbick said:


> Picking up my black LTZ RS w/ black interior tomorrow. My local dealer had one with the sunroof. Could not find one without the sunroof so I finally decided to take the one they have.


..."Congratulations!" Driving at night by moon light is gonna be fun!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I figured I would pay the extra $800 for the sunroof before the $1000 loyalty cash expires the end of the month plus I sold my old Nissan so do need another car real soon. I'm just gonna be PO'd if GM has a better offer than the loyalty cash in March.


----------



## RS_Cruze (Nov 29, 2010)

*My RS Cruze, sorry so late guys!!*

Here is my 2011 chevy cruze rs in the taupe gray with black/red brick leather. Also are the 17 inch add on rims, they look sick!! Only things I have done so far is tinted the windows and upgraded a few things. I am going to get it tuned soon and add a few performance mods so we will see how it goes!


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

RS_Cruze, How dark is your tint? I'm getting the same color and plan on tinting my windows.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

RS_Cruze said:


> Here is my 2011 chevy cruze rs in the taupe gray with black/red brick leather. Also are the 17 inch add on rims, they look sick!! Only things I have done so far is tinted the windows and upgraded a few things. I am going to get it tuned soon and add a few performance mods so we will see how it goes!


 
Ride looks awesome, man. Nice choice!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Lookin Sweeeeeeet. I HATE your green grass!!! Everything is white here.


----------



## jeremylanders (Feb 10, 2011)

Can some one let me know what uplevel instrument cluster is?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

the ltz features chrome wrapped instrument panels i believe


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

jeremylanders said:


> Can some one let me know what uplevel instrument cluster is?


Instrumentation – up-level analogue cluster (includes speedometer, tachometer and fuel gauge, reminder display, compass and translucent bezels)


----------



## jeremylanders (Feb 10, 2011)

cruzers said:


> Instrumentation – up-level analogue cluster (includes speedometer, tachometer and fuel gauge, reminder display, compass and translucent bezels)


What is the difference between that and the standard instrumentation?


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

jeremylanders said:


> What is the difference between that and the standard instrumentation?



I think in the standard, at least in Canada you don't get the compass and translucent bezels.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

RS_Cruze said:


> Here is my 2011 chevy cruze rs in the taupe gray with black/red brick leather. Also are the 17 inch add on rims, they look sick!! Only things I have done so far is tinted the windows and upgraded a few things. I am going to get it tuned soon and add a few performance mods so we will see how it goes!


Looks great! Drive it in good health! 

GREEN GRASS! Won't see that here in CT until JULY by the time all this snow melts! Then again, the grass has been buried for months now. Maybe it will be all dead!


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

RS_Cruze said:


> Here is my 2011 chevy cruze rs in the taupe gray with black/red brick leather. Also are the 17 inch add on rims, they look sick!! Only things I have done so far is tinted the windows and upgraded a few things. I am going to get it tuned soon and add a few performance mods so we will see how it goes!


Da*n I can't get over how great the two tone black/brick looks..You will enjoy that car for sure..


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> Da*n I can't get over how great the two tone black/brick looks..You will enjoy that car for sure..


I was sooooo apprehensive about ordering that combo, hoping it wouldnt be too busy for my conservative tastes. Now I am even more glad I decided to take the chance, I love it too.


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

If my build date is feb 7 when should I be receiving my rs I live in Toronto canada been waiting ssoooo long since oct 18 when purchased


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Sammmsss said:


> If my build date is feb 7 when should I be receiving my rs I live in Toronto canada been waiting ssoooo long since oct 18 when purchased


My guess would be since it'll come by rail like mine did, maybe 2nd or 3rd week of March..

But like everyone else has told me..You'll enjoy the wait as it's worth it for my wife and I..


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow that's crazy 3 weeks more or 2 wow what did u get golden and what u paid where u from bud


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Sammmsss said:


> Wow that's crazy 3 weeks more or 2 wow what did u get golden and what u paid where u from bud


It has every option I could get with the LTZ RS including the lighted door sills and dashkit. Out the door was somewhere around 20K mark after my down payment and factory incentives..Won't complain..


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

It's here!! Finally I get the call today from my salesman, to come tomorrow to pick up my brand new 2011 cruze with the RS package, ice metallic silver, navigation, pioneer, with jet black/sport red interior. After waiting since Nov 6, 2010, it better be worth it. I stopped by the dealership on the way home, to take a look and it did look sweet. I'll post pictures when I get it. Now I need to make an appointment to get her rustproofed a.s.a.p.


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice bud I got the same no nav with jet black interior where did u buy yours cruiser

Just found out that my rs is ready going to pik up tomarro will post pics been waiting since oct 18 hope it is all good


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

Whoooooooohaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

How do u post pics on here does anyone know


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

cruzers said:


> It's here!! Finally I get the call today from my salesman, to come tomorrow to pick up my brand new 2011 cruze with the RS package, ice metallic silver, navigation, pioneer, with jet black/sport red interior. After waiting since Nov 6, 2010, it better be worth it. I stopped by the dealership on the way home, to take a look and it did look sweet. I'll post pictures when I get it. Now I need to make an appointment to get her rustproofed a.s.a.p.


Rustproofing add ons are a waste of money and are actually worse for the car.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Rustproofing add ons are a waste of money and are actually worse for the car.


That's what I thought too. I know YEARS ago I used to get my cars undercoated because back then it DID help, but from what I understand now, all it does is add WEIGHT to the car and MAYBE plug important drainage holes. I think the cars today are pretty well protected.

cruzers and Sammmsss- CONGRATULATIONS on your new cars! You're going to LOVE them!


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Sammmsss said:


> Nice bud I got the same no nav with jet black interior where did u buy yours cruiser



I have a feeling i saw yours at Royfoss.


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

Thats gotta be it how does it look


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Fastdriver


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Sammmsss said:


> Thats gotta be it how does it look



It looks stunning, from what I saw. The cars believe it or not are stored at the Toronto Star building down the street, salesman took me down to see it, and your car was next to mine.

Congratulations !

My car is now home, she sure drives nice.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> That's what I thought too. I know YEARS ago I used to get my cars undercoated because back then it DID help, but from what I understand now, all it does is add WEIGHT to the car and MAYBE plug important drainage holes. I think the cars today are pretty well protected.
> 
> cruzers and Sammmsss- CONGRATULATIONS on your new cars! You're going to LOVE them!



Thanks Fastdriver.

I've always had my car oiled from new, and never had problems, it also protects electrical and terminals from corroding. What I don't believe in is wax based, tar based, or those electrical boxes. Oil works well, because it's applied from the inside of the body panels and also is able to creep in crevices. It's probably the best $100.00 dollar spent on your investment.
Been doing it since 1986 on all my new cars with great results and if you apply it once a year it's guaranteed for life or they'll repair your car for free (krown rust control).


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

cruzers said:


> Thanks Fastdriver.
> 
> I've always had my car oiled from new, and never had problems, it also protects electrical and terminals from corroding. What I don't believe in is wax based, tar based, or those electrical boxes. Oil works well, because it's applied from the inside of the body panels and also is able to creep in crevices. It's probably the best $100.00 dollar spent on your investment.
> Been doing it since 1986 on all my new cars with great results and if you apply it once a year it's guaranteed for life or they'll repair your car for free (krown rust control).


That's a new one on me. I never heard of having a car "oiled" to prevent rusting etc. The process I was always aware of was Ziebart. I have not heard of them in years. Not sure if they are even still in business?

I guess if it works for you and you keep your cars for a long time, then it's worth it. Since I have always gotten a new car every 3-4 years, I'll stick with the factory "rustproofing".

Enjoy your new Cruze. The more you drive it and check things out, you will see new things. For instance, since I have not had to vacuum the car yet or get into the passenger seat, I never noticed the storage bin on the center side console on the passenger's side until I read about it somewhere! Today, I saw the little red/white/blue Cruze sticker on the driver's door! As I read the owner's manual, I'm finding more things out. For example, if the battery is disconnected or recharged or replaced, you have to REPROGRAM the power windows and sunroof for automatic down/open/close. I'm sure that as I read more, I will discover things that my Malibu did NOT do.


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

Picked up my rs this morning unbelievable car just wondering there is no subwoofer with the upgrade radio system and no sport lighting for night


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sammmsss said:


> Picked up my rs this morning unbelievable car just wondering there is no subwoofer with the upgrade radio system and no sport lighting for night


The 6X9s in your back window are your subs.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> The 6X9s in your back window are your subs.


I'm no audio expert by ANY stretch of the imagination, but shouldn't the speakers in the trunk have some kind of "covering" on them?


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

Im lovin it lol


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

Now just a nice tint


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

I live in Canada is there any app for iPhone 4 and cruze


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Sammmsss said:


> I live in Canada is there any app for iPhone 4 and cruze


Yeap..Here you go..

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...scussion-forum/916-mylink-finally-canada.html


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks golden


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hello. do you know if i can order the rs package fot my 2.0 LT?thanks


----------

